# Help with game for Asylum party



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think its a great idea, those that want to look for them will and the others wont. Maybe have one grand prize for that special pill bottle. Remember to hide any pill bottles you may own....or it might turn into a completely diff party altogether.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hiding small items may be tough if you dont have a clue or something like that to find it. I would hide them in plain sight, but make them difficult to see. You can also do a movie poster game (about main characters who are nuts) for those who don't like to play alot of stuff. Everyone got into this one last year and its easy. People love huge candy for prizes. I had them all in a bag and let them pick. I had one grand prize of gc to starbucks $10.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks matrixmom, I thought about this all last night and decided not to hide the bottles but to have my daughter walk around with a tray or basket and offer it to them. Maybe just do it 3 or 4 times during the party. I think it would be much more controlled that way. 
I love the idea of a grand prize. That poster sounds like a great idea too. Something that doesn't need constant attention and they can play if they want....I like that.
Should I stick with the good prizes or throw in some gag gifts?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

some of those over the hill pill bottles would be cute to add


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

haha, they sure would, I'll have to be on the lookout for some


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that sounds awesome you could do test tubes 
http://www.amazon.com/60-Tube-16x15...1390342105&sr=8-2&keywords=test+tubes+plastic

maybe some serynge pens for prizes
http://www.amazon.com/Two-Dozen-Nov...F8&qid=1390342196&sr=8-1&keywords=syringe+toy

or even hide some notes in syringe
http://www.amazon.com/T-C-MCGEE-DIS...8&qid=1390342266&sr=8-44&keywords=syringe+toy


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I bought these already. I may use them for my invite but I LOVE those syringes. It says they ship from the uK? I'll have to check to see what's in the states.

thanks Saki! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/offmymeds-albums-insane-asylum-props-picture187021-006.jpg


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Damnit! 
Sorry, I cant get my image to show up on the page without having to click on the link......grrrrrrr


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i did find these 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Box-of-100-...821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af5135a25

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Big-Syrin...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c305dacdd


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-BIG-DADD...249?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ecdd72b69

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Big-Syrin...435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3637afcb


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those are great Saki!! Thanks


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I worked for an insurance company taking prescription refill orders at one time. During our training we had to do a scavenger hunt around the building and pick up various things. The point of this is that we were supposed to be looking at the pill bottles and getting used to the info on them. You could collect lots of empty bottles and make labels for them with names like Viagra and place the little blue candies in them. Other names of actual drugs or maybe better just suggestions of what they do--Sexual Enhancement, Sleeping Pills, Stay Alert Longer, Memory Pills, etc. You could put in various kinds and flavors of small candies that could be consumed.


Are you going to use various pieces of medical equipment? wheelchairs, potty chairs, walkers, etc. I find them all the time cheap at thrift stores and garage sales. Even bed pans. Do you have the foam sign from Dollar Tree from a couple of years ago? I should have it still if you want it---will be spring before I did things out to reorganize though. I may have some other things like costumes that might work. Maybe even some hospital gowns. Let me know.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

LOL, great idea on the labels! those would fit our crowd...
I have a wheelchair. I don't know about the other medical stuff yet, it's such a fine line between Asylum and hospital. It's sooo confusing. I do have a huge block of foam i'm going to carve the name of the Asylum on and I found a thrift store place in ft worth that only sells clothes and on Wednesday they have them for .25 cents each pc.! When I checked it out on Saturday they had tons of scrubs, so my Mom is going to go over and pick me up about 4 matching sets for my orderlies.  
I am on the lookout for a child size Dr Lab coat. and I have 2 or 3 hospital gowns. 
Let me know what you come across when you start organizing.....Thanks!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a child size set of scrubs that have a set of intistines (plastic rubbery) that are on the front like the insides have been ripped out. I know that I have it and for some reason, I think it might have a white coat. I will send it if you want it. again, this may be too much like a hospital unless you have deranged patients killing the staff.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/offmymeds-albums-carnevil-party-2012-picture141576-019.jpg

I'm using this little guy as my Evil Doctor. I think a kids lab coat will fit him.....sz 10 -12 ? maybe? He will be doing the lobotomy, shock treatment on one of the patients. I do plan on having some deranged patients.....what kind of Asylum would it be without them? LOL

Again, apologies you have to click on the link


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

offmymeds, I have been looking through random photo albums and ran across the one from The Halloween Lady from her Asylum theme this year. I assume you have already looked at it, but just in case you haven't, I wanted to mention it.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends on your guests as far as gifts goes. I know everyone loved the huge candybars I got. I also had small $ gift cards ($5 starbucks, pizza hut etc). But then again I only had 3 games. 2 had one winner, and 1 game had alot winners-thus the candy bars (had a whole team of 10 people win) . But I let the losing team pick at the candybars whatever was left.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you need 60ml syringes? Those guys are huge - fyi


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Printersdevil, I have looked through The Halloween Ladys pictures and also Creeeepycathys album. Just awesome stuff and great inspiration! 

Matrixmom, I will absolutely give out the big chocolate bars. The note in the med bottle will say .....Chocolate is good therapy, or Chocolate, for all that ails you. Something like that. I'm still leaning towards some gag items as well . Hopefully, if they get a gag gift, they will want to play again. I do plan on having a few higher priced gifts like the gift cards. I picked up some skull mugs (at walgreens, 75% off) that have flashing lights so i can use those too. 
I may go with the 30ml ones. That's only 1 oz but i do like the bigger ones as well!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

ok, decided to go ahead with the gag gifts.

the yanni album will be "some soothing music to calm you down" 
and duster will be " to clear the cobwebs from your mind" 
someone will be getting a bag of marbles
a nasty "fruitcake" eeewwwwwwwwwwww
a can of nuts

The kitty headstone will a good gift " don't be a scaredy cat" 

if anyone can think of some other gag gifts, please chime in!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.pinterest.com/obcessedwithit/asylum-insane/

Here is another one that at a quick glance has some great stuff. Check out the Pinterest links on here were everyone is posting their links.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thank you printersdevil. Pinterest is so addictive.......


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> I don't know about the other medical stuff yet, it's such a fine line between Asylum and hospital. It's sooo confusing.


I'm doing an Asylum this year and am having that issue as well. 

Loving this thread and everyone's ideas so had to subscribe.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Syringe Pens are available at Oriental Trading, $11 per dozen. 
Also, ask your vet or pharmacy about buying some oral syringes. They generally come in 1ml, 3ml, 10/15ml and 50ml. They are used for administering medication or feeding. 5ml is about 1 teasopon, so a 10ml is a tablespoon. Another way to do "shots" or have the larger ones filled with, say, ranch dressing or ketchup for salads or burgers.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Another idea, though this would take some time and a little money (about $40) would be to create an asylum board game and play it. Not what you were thinking of, but it might be fun. The biggest expense is having the board printed. It was something like $60 at Staples, Office Depot, etc and only $25 at a small local printer, so if you want to go that route, call the little places.
I started to do a Clue game when I worked in a hospital in Iowa. It was a poster contest. I wound up doing a Monopoly style instead, and I think I have the drafts of both. They are done in Word for Windows, as I recall. I printed the spaces and pasted them down on foam board.
I have the cards and a draft of the board if you want to use them as a basis. I would suggest just doing the rooms on sticker paper and pasting them down on a garage sale or thrift store Clue board.
I also did a Buddhist board game along the lines of the Game of Life, that took a lot of time but was fun. That was done in Paint.net, which is sort of a poor man's Photoshop. I am clueless about graphics, so it took me a long time, but if you can do that, it is a lot of fun to have just as a poster. I can send you that as well. It is in layers (think overhead transparencies), so it's relatively easy to modify. You have to come up with the sayings for about 100 spaces, plus cards if you want them (my cards were sort of discussion cards, truth-or-dare, history, and trivia rather than career or LIFE cards). Be aware it does take a LOT of time on the computer if you are a computer idiot like I am.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh I like the idea of the condiments in a big syringe diajoh! and the game sounds interesting but unfortunately the people at my party would not stay put long enough to play that, lol. 
I do think I will put famous crazy people from movies on a board and they have to name the movie......... make it a game where if they want to play it they can and if not they don't have to. 
I do think most will want to play the pick a bottle out and win something or get a "shot"


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I do a Which Witch game and have used various forms of it. Pictures of television and movie witches placed around the house for them to name. (you can number them) It can be lines from famous ones that might be recognized. In your case famous people or scenes of quotes from movies and tv shoes with clips shown on the television screen.

You can also use a photo frame where you pre-load the photos with a number on each for them to identify.

I do something like this with music from Halloween movies where I play a small clip for them to identify the name of the movie. I don't know if the music would work for you, but the images and lines from movies might.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

The syringe pens are available at Dollar Tree, a pack of four for a dollar. I love the gag gifts who doesn't need a Yanni album.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I bought 3dz syringe pens last year from OT, and I have not seen ANY of the pens at DT. I keep looking though

Thanks Printer & Spooky!


----------

